# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  نوشتن متن روی عکس در html

## mahdi.manian

سلام.

دوستان من در html یک عکس فراخوانی کردم. حالا می خواهم روی این عکس یک متن بنویسم. با فتوشاپ و این ها هم نمی تونم. چون می خواهم یک متغیر روی عکس بگذارم.

از map نمیشه استفاده کرد؟ چکار کنیم؟


تشکر.

----------


## ravand

بهتر بود بیشتر توضیح میدادید.
امیدوارم منظور شما رو درست فهمیده باشم:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
<style type="text/css"> 
.onvan{ 
text-align:center;
line-height: 13;
color:#FFFFFF;
 background-image:url('Untitled-22.jpg'); 
 width:212px;
height:200px;
}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div class="onvan">متن</div>
</body>
</html>
```

----------

